# Ryanair cuts check in deadline to 4 days for free allocated seating



## moneybox (19 Oct 2016)

Just something to be aware of. Most people use the app but I still see quite a few with their paper printout. 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.te...nair-cuts-check-in-deadline-to-four-days/amp/


----------



## Leper (20 Oct 2016)

Yes, another Ryanair stunt to increase their coffers.  The system in place works and there is no reason in cutting the time span for paper online facilities.


----------



## Bronte (20 Oct 2016)

Good to know this as we are using Ryanair at Halloween. It's out on a Friday back on a Wednesday so we get caught by this.  Also it's often cheaper to book your seat when you're making the booking if you want to, my oh likes this when travelling alone as he needs an aisle seat due to physical issues.  4 euro each way I think.  Aer Lingus are much better, they allow you pick wherever you want to sit.


----------



## Tintagel (20 Oct 2016)

A lot more than €4 on Ryanair.


----------



## Tintagel (20 Oct 2016)

https://www.aerlingus.com/experience-aer-lingus/onboard-features/seats-and-cabin/

Scroll down for Aer Lingus seat charges.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Oct 2016)

It's in response to customer feedback! Yeah. right. Customer feedback that said please don't do this.


----------



## moneybox (20 Oct 2016)

This is really only a problem for people who don't have a smart phone or for one reason or another don't want to use the app to check in. I have heard comments like, what happens if you lose your phone or you drop and break it, cited as reasons why people are opposed to it. I think Ryanair wants to get rid of paper check in and wants everyone to start using their phones. 

I never check in until a few hours before departure that way I usually end up getting one of those leftover premium seats for free.  I have read this interesing blog on how Ryanair allocates its seating arrangement  and have learnt a few tips from it.

[broken link removed]


----------



## cloughy (20 Oct 2016)

how does the smart phone work where you are travelling with a family of 4, can you use the app to have the boarding cards for all 4, or does each passenger need their own smart phone ?


----------



## moneybox (20 Oct 2016)

cloughy said:


> how does the smart phone work where you are travelling with a family of 4, can you use the app to have the boarding cards for all 4, or does each passenger need their own smart phone ?



No you need just the one phone for a family all booked under the same flight reference number. You have to input all their details separately,  Once you have checked the whole family in on the app, you just swipe across to see each individual boarding pass.

Also once the family are booked in on the one phone, then each
individual family member can also download the app and use same ref no to get the boarding passes automatically on to their own phones.  This is fine for partners and teenagers. They can all just swipe their phones on the self scanning machines at the airport.

It's quite advisable to have a back up on another phone or on a tablet etc just in case you do lose, drop or break your phone.  Once when I was going through departure gates, I switched on my phone only for it to start optimizing. Luckily I had a spare phone with the boarding pass backed up.


----------



## Wahaay (20 Oct 2016)

I'm not sure quite why so much umbrage has been taking over this decision by Ryanair.
Even before their app it was perfectly feasible to check-in and print off a ticket online somewhere - internet cafes,hotels etc.
You still have four days to do this.FOUR DAYS !
In reality it's just that people don't like change or having their routine disrupted but if Ryanair had never done that it wouldn't have been the best thing to happen in European low-cost airlines.Ever.
In the hundreds of times I've crossed the Irish Sea I've never found an Aer Lingus flight cheaper.
Four days for online check-in is a small price to pay for the small price.


----------



## Bronte (20 Oct 2016)

Tintagel said:


> A lot more than €4 on Ryanair.


But they have special offers at time of booking, if you go all the way declining I think it kicks in then.


moneybox said:


> No you need just the one phone for a family all booked under the same flight reference number. You have to input all their details separately,  Once you have checked the whole family in on the app, you just swipe across to see each individual boarding pass.
> 
> Also once the family are booked in on the one phone, then each
> individual family member can also download the app and use same ref no to get the boarding passes automatically on to their own phones.  This is fine for partners and teenagers. They can all just swipe their phones on the self scanning machines at the airport.
> ...



I'm sticking with paper!

And I always have a spare boarding in the suitcase too.

I'd go crazy relying on a special phone and scanning the kids through etc.


----------



## Bronco Lane (21 Oct 2016)

Bronte said:


> But they have special offers at time of booking, if you go all the way declining I think it kicks in then.


I always book my seat, both with Ryanair and Aer Lingus at time of booking. I always get the front row, it's a claustrophobia kind of thing for me.
I never knew that a "special offer" of a reduced price would kick in for me if I clicked through to the last page?


----------



## Bronte (21 Oct 2016)

Bronco Lane said:


> I always book my seat, both with Ryanair and Aer Lingus at time of booking. I always get the front row, it's a claustrophobia kind of thing for me.
> I never knew that a "special offer" of a reduced price would kick in for me if I clicked through to the last page?



I can't remember exactly how I did it, but I didn't pay 8 euro.  They change their website constantly as well. It's hard to keep up.  I heard too that the free seat allocation has messed up with families not able to sit together sometimes.  Read an article about it a month ago.  No way are we paying extra on top for seats though.


----------



## Leo (21 Oct 2016)

Wahaay said:


> Even before their app it was perfectly feasible to check-in and print off a ticket online somewhere - internet cafes,hotels etc.
> You still have four days to do this.FOUR DAYS !



Fine if you're staying in a hotel or the like, many in the vicinity of the smaller airports served by Ryanair are serving this need making computers and printers available. But lots of people travelling don't stay in hotels, what if you're staying in a remote villa, hiking some of the remote GR routes? Internet cafes are a dying breed.

Does the limited check-in window serve any purpose for the customer?  You've already paid for your flight, why not let you check-in for the return leg before your departure date other than to create an opportunity to extract more cash?


----------



## gipimann (26 Oct 2016)

Ryanair have announced another change from Nov 1st.   You must have an "My Ryanair" account in order to complete a booking.  If you don't already have one, you will be prompted to create one during booking.


----------



## Gervan (26 Oct 2016)

It's as though they are thinking up ways to drive potential customers away!


----------



## cremeegg (26 Oct 2016)

Bronte said:


> I'm sticking with paper!
> 
> I'd go crazy relying on a special phone and scanning the kids through etc.



Try it Bronte, you might like it. And you really don't want to turn into an old technophobe. After all if you don't keep with the technology of the 2010s what hope have you with whatever will be available in the 2020s.


----------



## moneybox (26 Oct 2016)

It's marvellous to be able to use the phone to check in, no running out of printing paper or ink at the last minute. No looking for internet cafes if you are abroad, no minding the endless scrapes of paper if traveling with family. The Ryanair app is quick, effortless and  hugely convenient for checking in.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Oct 2016)

It's paper for me also. What about out of charge, phone lost or stolen?

BTW did you get your €2 flights.


----------



## moneybox (26 Oct 2016)

Black Sheep said:


> It's paper for me also. What about out of charge, phone lost or stolen?
> 
> BTW did you get your €2 flights.




 Take a back up on a tablet or  Ipad. Wont be long before paper is obsolete. Yes, I did get €2 flight bargain tonight


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Oct 2016)

I go on hols to get away from phones & Ipads. No Wifi. Bliss!!


----------



## Firefly (27 Oct 2016)

Gervan said:


> It's as though they are thinking up ways to drive potential customers away!



Ryanair has a lot of work to do to convince people that they are changing. People have been stung before and we all remember the stories of people missing flights and getting fleeced for having to print bookings / tickets at the airport. The result of all this of course is cheaper and more punctual flights via a relentless pursuit of efficiency (quite like Amazon), that have driven down prices and forced their sleepy competitors to do likewise.

I don't fly that often to be fair but the app sounds like a good idea to me. Even though I work in IT and am doing projects "In the cloud" (pardon the pun!), I am old-school and would always have multiple copies of the tickets printed off in case.


----------



## roker (26 Dec 2016)

cremeegg said:


> Try it Bronte, you might like it. And you really don't want to turn into an old technophobe. After all if you don't keep with the technology of the 2010s what hope have you with whatever will be available in the 2020s.


We know what technology does, when the computers go down.


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Dec 2016)

roker said:


> We know what technology does, when the computers go down.


We certainly do.


----------

